# Topics > Conversational AI > Intelligent personal virtual voice assistants >  Aspect Mila, agent’s personal assistant, Aspect Software, Inc., Westford, Massachusetts, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Aspect Software, Inc.

----------


## Airicist

Aspect Mila: The Agent’s Personal Assistant

Published on May 27, 2016




> With increasing emphasis on the importance of the customer experience, contact centers are coming to realize that the attitude of agents has a large influence on the attitude of customers. If you want happy customers, you need to focus on ensuring that agents are happy and engaged in their work. For several years now, Aspect has been a leader in giving agents the tools they need to help them balance their work lives with their personal lives using flexible and convenient mobile tools. 
> 
> Aspect Mila is an intelligent text-based self-service chatbot that simplifies communication between agents and their contact center employers. With Mila, they can text requests to view schedules, make changes and do other common agent tasks via SMS using natural spoken English. It’s like each employee has their own personal assistant to help manage their time and responsibilities relating to their work life. Watch the video above to understand how Aspect is developing innovative tools to help improve the agent experience.

----------

